
Show HN: Podfio – Lending Library - Andriyas
Hello!<p>We are building a service where people can rent just about anything from locals - be it cameras, skates or a tent. Additionally, if you have something to share, you can easily submit it to us for review and make extra cash by lending your item out.<p>Here is a link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;podfio.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;podfio.com</a><p>This is a very rough version but we just started and want to see people&#x27;s response.<p>Thank you!
======
davidehrentreu
Great concept! good luck!

